# Richfield Ohio Slot Car Show



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Is anyone going to the Richfield Slot Show??? I will be going and will be set up with a table with a few goodies. I will be staying at the Hampton Inn just down the road from the Days Inn. If you need to contact me please PM me for my Cell Phone number, so we can hook up at the show............Have a good day!


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

When and exactly where is the show? If I have enough advance notice I will drive my Chevy to the levee and go!

(BTW--I met a girl who sang the blues
And I asked her for some happy news
But she just smiled and turned away
I went down to the sacred store
Where I'd heard the music years before
But the man there said the music wouldn't play)


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Richfield, Ohio...Sunday 10/25/15...9:30 A.M....


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

The show is on the 25th of October, admission is $5, doors open at 9:30AM, early bird entry is $25. It is at the Days Inn at 4742 Brecksville Road, Richfield, the hotel's phone is 330-659-6151,,,,,,,,,Brad's (Show organizer) phone is 330-666-6057


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I plan to attend .

Tom D / aka Gonzo


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

25th of October 
Days Inn
4742 Brecksville Road, 
Richfield Ohio
Days Inn phone is 330-659-6151
Admission is $5
Doors open at 9:30AM
Early bird entry is $25.

Brad's (Show organizer) phone is 330-666-6057


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

All checked in at the Hampton Inn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,waiting to go prowl the halls of the Days Inn and see if I can hook up with Jeff or Mike..................See you at the show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Everyone, had a good time at the Richfield show! Met up with Bob & Toms Excellent HO adventure, Marty Ruiz, Wierd Jack, Mike Vitale, Jeff Clemence. I also met Mrs. Wizard, Brad and Elliot and the crew from Maryland, Doug Keys. All in all it was a pretty good show,,,,,strange thing was, I bought only one car for myself...........


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Got there around 12:30, picked up a few AW/JL cars and trucks. Was hoping Slotcar Central would be there so I could've gotten some parts but oh well. Still worth the drive.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I think Bob was in Canada at the show in Toronto,,,,,,,,,


----------

